

Start-Up Chile 2011: 110 Selected Startups, in Numbers - abhishektwr
http://www.startupchile.org/110-selected-startups-in-numbers/

======
abhishektwr
Some interesting numbers, 25%- E-commerce & Trade, Enterprise Software & IT
9%- Mobile & Wireless 8%- Social/NGO 6%- Economics & Finance 5%- Biotech &
Bioinformatics 18%- Other

------
veroal
En México ha aumentado el uso de internet con un 21% entre 2009 – 2010.

------
veroal
El E-commerce en LatAm ha crecido 51% entre los años 2003 – 2009

